# Sweet Sweat   - A Thermogenic Accelerator...



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 2, 2006)

HAS ANYONE EVER USED OR EVEN HEARD OF THIS PRODUCT? 

 I have been using it for 2 weeks and Im in love with the noticable effect that it has on my body - but Id like input...

www.gosweetsweat.com


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2006)

I tried going to the site and it times out on me?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmmm. Apparently it makes you sweat a lot and not smell bad in the process?  

Have you noticed anything other than sweating alot?


----------



## ffemt (Nov 3, 2006)

More detail please.Never heard of it,what is it?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

ffemt said:


> More detail please.Never heard of it,what is it?


 

The link worked for me.


----------



## zombul (Nov 3, 2006)

Is it just a diuretic?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

zombul said:


> Is it just a diuretic?


 
It's a topical cream that makes ya sweat.


----------



## zombul (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry but I can't get the link to open either


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

zombul said:


> Sorry but I can't get the link to open either


 
I can't get it to open now either.  

I didn't watch the whole trailer but it seems to be a cream that makes you sweat profusely and at the same time, it deodorizes you. Hence the name "sweet sweat" I'm guessing.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2006)

ok, I got to the site, am I missing something or do they not post any ingredients? 

if not, that is a huge red flag, stay away.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2006)

yea, I wanted to see some ingredients also, but I don't see any.  Just anecdotal stuff about how great it is.

Something is not right there.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> ok, I got to the site, am I missing something or do they not post any ingredients?
> 
> if not, that is a huge red flag, stay away.


 
It does look pretty shady now that you mention it. 

Gina, can you post the ingredients for us?


----------



## Gordo (Nov 3, 2006)

White Snow Petrolatum, *Brazilian Carnuba Wax*, Emu, Jojoba, Carmelina, Squalane Oils, Aloe Vera Lipo-Quinon Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Butylparaben, Fragrance


Might be good for the car  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrolatum
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/carnauba_wax.php
emu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jojoba_oil
Carmelina might be a brand of tomato
SQUALANE OIL


no idea what Aloe Vera Lipo-Quinon Extract is.

This looks like a bunch of oils and fragrance. Nothing more than a hoax. Maybe the combined ingredients works as a topical thermal or a transdermal patch to bleed off surface water but it will do nothing for fat loss. Maybe that's why they include the wax (skin doesn't breathe or perspire properly and builds heat)?

Transdermal Patches for Weight Loss: Safe or Sorry?


Stick with the basics IMHO. Yes, cardio and diet


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2006)

Gordo said:


> White Snow Petrolatum, Brazilian Carnuba Wax*,* Emu, Jojoba, Carmelina, Squalane Oils, Aloe Vera Lipo-Quinon Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Butylparaben, Fragrance


----------



## zombul (Nov 3, 2006)

Gordo said:


> White Snow Petrolatum, *Brazilian Carnuba Wax*, Emu, Jojoba, Carmelina, Squalane Oils, Aloe Vera Lipo-Quinon Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Butylparaben, Fragrance
> 
> 
> Might be good for the car
> ...




Not the normal run of the mill fat burner ehh!


----------

